# ANT verwendet falsches character set



## jule37 (14. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem: ich benutze ANT 1.7.1 für den build einer java Webapplikation. Jedoch verwendet ANT für den build den ASCII Zeichensatz, obwohl die Source-Files offensichtlich UTF-16 encoded sind. Natürlich führt das zu Problemen.

Nach nun mehr als einer Stunde ANT-Dokumentation wälzen, habe ich immer noch keinen vernünftigen Hinweis zur Lösung des Problems gefunden.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wie mache ich ANT klar, dass er doch bitte UTF-16 Dateien auch als solche behandelt und nicht einfach so tut, als wäre es ASCII (was wirklich grober unfug ist)?

Möglicherweise liegt das problem auch im javac, kann das sein? Also wenn mir wer weiterhelfen kann, wie ich das encoding auf UTF-16 umstelle, dann wäre das eine riesige Hilfe.

Gruß & Danke

Jule


----------



## maki (14. Aug 2009)

Du meinst wohl encoding anstatt characterset und UTF-8 anstatt UTF-16.

Das Encoding der Java sourcen lässt sich im javac Task konfigurieren.


----------



## jule37 (14. Aug 2009)

danke für den hinweis, ich habs gefunden.

falls es jemanden interessiert, oder wer ein ähnliches problem hat: einfach im build.xml encoding="UTF-8" als attribut zum <javac> tag hinzufügen

[XML] <javac srcdir="${src}" destdir="${web-inf.classes}" debug="on" encoding="UTF-8">
...
</javac>
[/XML]


----------

